# JD A Hydraulic Cylinder - What should I buy?



## JohnDeereA1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a 1950 John Deere A and a No. 5 JD sickle mower. I do not have a remote cylinder yet, but I'm not sure what I need? What size, type, etc. should I look for?


----------

